# O&w Fleiger Chronograph



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Guys









Just added this one to my collection. I am very glad to have procured this timepiece!

The Valjoux 7733 is Historically significant. There were only about 2 million of these movements made! This is a real workhorse chronograph. It is exceedingly accurate. This is the movement from which Edmond Capt built the Valjoux 7750. It is also the movement Poljot got the license to build the P3133 Russian chronograph movement.

I am currently researching the history of this movement. If any of you good folks have any information and or links describing this movement, please e-mail me. I would be very grateful! ~ Thank you!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a lovley clear dial design....And the hands are nice and simple...

I like it....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Another nice one!

Aren't O&W bringing any new divers out?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't remember where I found this but it might be of interest.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's a really nice watch!

I want one !!!

The Valjoux 7733 has a slower escapement and a bigger balance wheel than the Poljot.

I agree they do seem to be particularly robust and live on forever.

A mate of mine's got a Swiss Emperor chrono with a 7733 in it and he treats it like crap,it never misses a beat.

It's not the prettiest movement but it does exactly what it says on the tin!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

A bit of O&W history

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/o_and_w/cata...og/catalog.html

From 1969, Bear in mind when you buy an O&W watch today it is the real thing. Not a homage or repro. O&W style re issue.

Nice watch you have there, I particularly like the 1/5 seconds track. Very smart indeed.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

JoT said:


> Can't remember where I found this but it might be of interest.


Thank you so much, JoT









The work of Mr Ollech (deceased) and Mr Wajs has made a huge impact on the world market of quality Swiss-Made products. It is very interesting to discover their clever, almost silent way they marketed their timepieces.

I really want to do a thorough review on both the O&W legacy and the Valjoux 7733. My sense is, this is going to be quite an undertaking














!

Thank you very much for your help!

Your "over here" friend


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you, David







! I appreciate the link









This dial is so well-balanced. Beside the movement, that is what I fell in love with







! It is 38mm, but wears much larger with the large dial.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> That's a really nice watch!
> 
> I want one !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ian







I see it as a must have as far as horological significance.

I appreciate the info, Sir!


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Another nice one!
> 
> Aren't O&W bringing any new divers out?


Thanks, Paul







!

Are you referring to the 3066's or the Rangers or something new coming up?

Let me know, and I'll see if I can find out for you







!


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Thats a lovley clear dial design....And the hands are nice and simple...
> 
> I like it....


Thanks, Jason







! Me, too


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

newtiques said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Another nice one!
> ...


 I must admit Mark I know very little about O&W.

Just I am into dive watches at present - bigger the better. I'm always on the lookout for a new model/design.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mark,

Couldn't make the WIS weekend, but did you see/acquire anything noteworthy? Have any photos to share?


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Nalu said:


> Mark,
> 
> Couldn't make the WIS weekend, but did you see/acquire anything noteworthy? Have any photos to share?


Hi Colin









Sorry, I've been so busy as of late









You were missed, and yes ... there were a few trinkets of note









This one in particular







(Not mine, of course







)










JLC ~ Master Moon

If you are still in the area next year, we'd love to have you


----------

